# Router power



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Good day

This unit was designed by my wife, I did the dirty job, which was a pleasure, but don’t tell her.
All the connections, carcass and door frame, are dowels, nothing special.
But the special thing is that all the dowel holes, were made by the router, much faster and very accurate.
Even the jointing for panel gluing, was made by the router not to mention the raised panel.

Regards
niki


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Outstanding looking piece of work Niki. The wife should be proud of it.
Amazing what you can do with a router. Keep up the good work.
Be safe and enjoy.

Dave
the "Doctor"


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you Dave

You see, I don’t have any problems with my customer, she designed all the furniture at home, of course there are at least 5 modifications during construction but at the end the customer is happy.

Regards
niki


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Niki, that is a really nice piece, very well done.


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you Mark

Actually, I’m lucky that my wife does not like all those complicated shapes and “ornamentation”, which makes it easy and simple for me.
This unit is part of a few furniture of the same design.

Regards
niki


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice job NiKi. You did justice to your wifes design. WELL DONE!


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Pop_pop1

Thank you so much for the compliments

Regards
niki


----------



## dusty56 (Jan 1, 2006)

Very nice cabinet !


----------

